# SEARCHING FOR TRAVEL TRAILER FRONT WINDOW ROCK GUARD



## jakeo (Sep 14, 2004)

After searching for a travel trailer like the one my Parents had when us kids were growing up, I was lucky enough to find one that had been hidden in a barn for 50 years...YES 50 YEARS!
Many of Dad's friends ended up purchasing identical trailers and most had "rock guards" that protected the front windows but the one I found do's not. I feel I need one.
The company went out of the business of making travel trailers in 1972 lost all their records in a fire so there is no help there.Actually, the company execs. did not even believe that their company EVER made TT's until I produced pic's Dad had. I am so fortunate to have found a TT that is 50 years old and ONLY needs tires.......everything else is like day1!!!
Anyway, I need to find a folding window cover and am not searching for one from this company because they only produced less then 100 so chances are I will never find but want anything I could adapt.
Anyone have ideas? This is going to have to be very wide, and I'm willing to have one custom made if price is right.
Podsting a pic and PLEASE feel free to contact me with IDEAS.
I've searched Internet extensively and find nothing. Thank you for taking the time to read......I'm in process of putting second







coat of sealant on roof so I babbled........LOL


----------



## jakeo (Sep 14, 2004)

BUMP......


----------



## fisheater (Nov 14, 2010)

You could make it out of aluminum break metal (white to match). You could get by with a wood 1x3 frame. An aluminum frame would be far superior. However you could have a siding contractor bend the break metal, and you could build the wood frame.
I would use an aluminum or stainless steel continuous hinge mounted on the bottom (full length single hinge). An accordion design gets a little complicated for the average guy. 
Good luck!


----------

